
Python Fire, a library for automatically generating command line interfaces - tempw
https://opensource.googleblog.com/2017/03/python-fire-command-line.html?m=1
======
jijojv
Meh just ok for POC. Take the time to build a proper cli which tells you all
the parameters and args it would take.

$ ./example.py Type: Example String form: <__main__.Example object at
0x10674d890> File: ~/tmp/example.py

Usage: ./example.py ./example.py hello

$ ./example.py hello Hello world!

$ ./example.py hello adsf Hello adsf!

